

The people at Amazon Web Services are REALLY excited. - DanLivesHere
http://blog.mailchimp.com/the-email-person-at-amazon-web-services-is-really-really-excited/

======
byoung2
I wish that person had been in charge of sending out college admissions
letters when I was applying!

------
pbreit
Good catch by MailChimp. Truth is, though, AWS does churn out a lot of
exciting (for developers) services.

